# Taille des sous-titres



## benko (10 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Je dispose d'une Apple TV légèrement modifiée grace à http://code.google.com/p/atvusb-creator/

Ca fonctionne relativement bien, mais quelqu'un sait-il comment changer la taille des sous-titres issus des fichiers .srt qui sont extrêmement petits ? Autant sur Quicktime, sont-ils de bonne taille, autant sur l'apple tv, ils sont très difficiles à lire...

Merci de votre expérience dans le domaine...


----------

